# Suche Relais: nach NPN Impuls x Zeit lang Kontakt unterbrechen



## ralf90 (27 Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin ganz neu hier und habe auch schon gleich eine Frage 

Ich suche ein passendes Ralais für folgende Anforderung:


Sofern das Relais ein NPN Signal/Impuls bekommt, soll dies für x Sekunden eine dauerhaft durch das Relais laufende 12V Stromverbindung unterbrechen.
Nach ablauf der x Sekunden soll es dann wieder in den Urzustand und die Stromverbindung schließen, so dass Strom wieder durchläuft.


Für die Anforderung benötige ich wohl ein Multi Zeitrelais (oder?), aber gibt es diese Art Relais auch mit der Funktion, dass
eine andere Leitung unterbrochen wird ?

Entschuldigt vielleicht für die blöde Frage, aber das ist mein erstes "Selbstbastelprojekt" dieser Art.

Wäre super wenn mir vielleicht jemand die genaue Relaisart bzw. Funktion nennen könnte, oder vielleicht sogar ein passendes Relaismodell?


Gruß und Danke
Ralf


----------



## Ph3niX (27 Oktober 2021)

Für welche Steuerspannung soll das Relais denn sein?

Eltako bietet vielseitige Zeitrelais an, ich denke, da könnte das passende dabei sein. Beispielsweise als Ausschaltverzögerung genutzt.

Die Geräte haben meines Wissens nach allerdings immer nur einen Wechslerkontakt. Also bräuchtest du für deine Anwendung, wenn zwei unterschiedliche Leitungen unterbrochen werden sollen, wohl zwei Relais.






						Sie suchten nach zeitrelais » Eltako
					






					www.eltako.de


----------



## ralf90 (27 Oktober 2021)

Hallo,
sorry das habe ich wohl etwas falsch formuliert, es muss nur eine Leitung unterbrochen werden.
Ich wollte halt die Funktion "nach X Zeit" und die Funktion "Stromunterbrechung auf anderer Leitung" in einem Relais haben und dafür nicht extra 2 verschiedene Relais verbauen müssen.
Aber die Idee mit dem Wechsler wäre ja eine Unterbrechung, die ich benötige.
Also gibt es Relais mit Zeitfunktion die bei einer durch das gleiche Relais laufende Leitung diese Leitung unterbrechen können ?


Edit: alles 24V DC


----------



## PN/DP (27 Oktober 2021)

Was meinst Du mit "_NPN Signal/Impuls_"? Das Signal schaltet nach 0V/Masse?
Der Signal-Impuls kann kürzer als die gewünschten x Sekunden sein?
Wie soll der Kontakt sein, wenn das Zeitrelais keine Spannung hat?

Hast Du noch weitere Funktionen zu realisieren? Vielleicht lohnt der Einsatz einer LOGO?

Harald


----------



## Ph3niX (27 Oktober 2021)

Deine Umschreibung verwirrt mich ein wenig.

Die Eltako-Zeitrelais haben eine dauerhafte Spannungsversorgung und eine Klemme, auf die du ein Signal geben kannst. Anhand dieses Signals kann mittels verschiedener Zeitfunktionen der Wechslerkontakt (potentialfrei) geschaltet werden.

Mit diesem Modell wärst du recht frei, was die Funktion betrifft:








						MFZ12DX-UC » Eltako
					

Analog einstellbares Multifunktions-Zeitrelais, 1 Wechsler 10A




					www.eltako.de
				




Die Bedienungsanleitung dazu, mit den beschriebenen Funktionen:


			https://www.eltako.com/fileadmin/downloads/de/datenblatt/Datenblatt_MFZ12DX-UC.pdf
		


Je nach Umfang und anderer Funktionen, würde ich den Gedankengang von Harald eventuell auch in Erwägung ziehen.


----------



## ralf90 (28 Oktober 2021)

Guten Morgen, ich habe jetzt ein Bild angerfertig, ich hoffe es ist jetzt verständlicher.
Nach dem das Relais via NPN Signal ein Impuls bekommen hat, soll dies eine andere Stromleitung (in dem Fall jetzt die L Leitung für die Lampe) für z.B. 10 sec unterbrechen.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Oktober 2021)

Moin, würdest Du auch noch die Fragen aus #4 beantworten? Insbesondere was Du mit "_NPN Signal_" meinst?

Harald


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Eltako Zeitrelais TGI12DX-UC
A1=+
A2=-
B1=Impuls
Verbraucher über 15/16 anschließen
Zeit einstellen
Spaß haben


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)




----------



## ralf90 (28 Oktober 2021)

PN/DP schrieb:


> Moin, würdest Du auch noch die Fragen aus #4 beantworten? Insbesondere was Du mit "_NPN Signal_" meinst?
> 
> Harald


Hallo,

über eine Lichtschranke erhalte ich ein NPN Signal.
*"NPN* = Minus (Negativ-)schaltend, Der Sensor schaltet die Masse auf seinen Ausgang." Quelle: google.de

Es gibt ja auch PNP, das wäre soweit ich das verstanden habe ein positives Signal.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Oktober 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Eltako Zeitrelais TGI12DX-UC
> (...)
> B1=Impuls
> (...)
> Spaß haben


Na, ob da Spaß aufkommt, wenn er sein NPN-Signal an +B1 anschließt und nichts tut sich?

Harald


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass NPN nichts-positiv-nichts bedeutet.
Also ein Taster.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Oktober 2021)

ralf90 schrieb:


> über eine Lichtschranke erhalte ich ein NPN Signal.
> *"NPN* = Minus (Negativ-)schaltend, Der Sensor schaltet die Masse auf seinen Ausgang." Quelle: google.de
> 
> Es gibt ja auch PNP, das wäre soweit ich das verstanden habe ein positives Signal.


Würdest Du uns auch noch mitteilen, wie die Lichtschranke genau heißt?
Wenn der Ausgang der Lichtschranke nicht potentialfrei ist, dann brauchst Du ein anderes Zeitrelais oder noch ein weiteres Relais oder Optokoppler um einen Plus-schaltenden Eingang anzusteuern.



dekuika schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegangen, dass NPN nichts-positiv-nichts bedeutet.
> Also ein Taster.


Dann bist Du also gar kein Elektro-Fachmann und auch kein Elektro-Bastler? Was NPN heißt kann man sehr schnell guuglen, das hat sogar unser TE entdeckt. 

Harald


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Dann schalte doch einfach A1 und B1 zusammen und A2 an dein NPN Signal.
Entsprechendes Schaltvermögen deiner Lichtschranke Vorausgesetzt.
12 Volt sind Kleinspannung, Bei Netzspannung wäre gegen Masse schalten gefährlich.


----------



## PN/DP (28 Oktober 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Dann schalte doch einfach A1 und B1 zusammen und A2 an dein NPN Signal.


Alles klar, Dein Zeitrelais kann aus 0,2s Betriebspannung "Ein" nachfolgend ohne Betriebsspannung einen 10s-Impuls machen... 

Harald


----------



## ralf90 (28 Oktober 2021)

Also ich habe noch keine Lichtschranke bzw. schon eine sehr billige auch China: (Modell: E18-D80NK)

Ich wollte mir eine etwas besserer Lichtschranke kaufen, aber auch keine 100,00+ ausgeben. Und so wie ich das gesehen haben sind alle etwas "günstigeren" Lichtschranken mit NPN und nicht mit PNP.

*Wenn ich allerdings wirklich ein extra Relais usw. dafür brauche, würde ich vermutlich doch auf eine PNP umsteigen ... *


BTW: irgendwie funktioniert die Zitat Funktion bei mir nicht, wenn ich den letzten Beitrag von "PN/DP" kommentieren will, kann ich nur auf die 2te Antwort seines Zitates in seinem Beitrag antworten, obwohl er 2 Antworten von 2 Zitaten in dem Post hat... egal.


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Stimmt auch wieder.
Bei 24 V würde ich ein Multifunktionsrelais nehmen, bei 12 Volt weiß ich nicht, ob es das gibt.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

dekuika schrieb:


> Bei 24 V würde ich ein Multifunktionsrelais nehmen, bei 12 Volt weiß ich nicht, ob es das gibt.


Viele dieser Multifunktionsrelais können einen Weitbereich der Steuerspannung, z.B. das oben erwähnte Eltaco:


> Universal-Steuerspannung 8..230V UC


----------



## dekuika (28 Oktober 2021)

Da bleibt aber immer noch das Problem, dass Du das Signal mit einem dazwischengeschalteten Koppelrelais invertieren musst. Für das Geld kann er auch bei Pilz oder Leuze einkaufen gehen.


----------



## ralf90 (28 Oktober 2021)

Also halten wir fest das ich mir eine PNP Lichtschranke zulege.?
Ich kauf die Teile eh gebraucht auf Kleinanzeigen, da lässt sich auch eine PNP halbwegs günstig auf dauer ergattern ..

Wenn ich also eine PNP Lichtschranke habe, würde dann das von "dekuika" vorgeschlagene Relais: "Eltako Zeitrelais TGI12DX-UC" funktionieren ?


Falls ja, wäre meine letzte Frage auf was ich das Zeitrelais einstellen muss ?
Rückfallverzögert, Einschaltwischend - oder was ganz anders ?


----------



## PN/DP (28 Oktober 2021)

Was machst Du da eigentlich? Modellbau-Basteln zum lernen oder wird das richtig/industriell eingesetzt? Schreib mal etwas mehr wozu Du die Lösung brauchst.
Betriebsspannung 5V ist auch noch ein Problem.

In Europa ist Plus-schalten üblich. Daher: nimm einen Sensor mit PNP-Ausgang. Kostet der 3 EUR mehr als Dein E18-D80NK für 1,80...5,00 EUR?

PS: wenn das eh eine Bastellösung sein soll, dann suche mal nach Pulsgenerator mit NE555, sowas gibt es ab 0,30 EUR

Harald


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (28 Oktober 2021)

ralf90 schrieb:


> Also halten wir fest das ich mir eine PNP Lichtschranke zulege.?


Na das ist doch alleinig deine Entscheidung



ralf90 schrieb:


> Falls ja, wäre meine letzte Frage auf was ich das Zeitrelais einstellen muss ?
> Rückfallverzögert, Einschaltwischend - oder was ganz anders ?


Das sollte sich mit dem entsprechenden Handbuch selbst herausfinden lassen.


----------



## sven_r. (28 Oktober 2021)

Mein Vorschlag, wenn du es mit der NPN-Lichtschranke durchziehen möchtest: Du nimmst das Eltako Multirelais von oben oder ein anderes, was die "Ausschaltwischer"-Funktion bietet und dessen Logik mit 24V Gleichspannung läuft (so wie deine Lichtschranke auch?). Den Schalteingang verbindest du über einen relativ hochohmigen Widerstand (10 kOhm zB?) mit +24V. Außerdem schließt du den NPN-Anschluss von der Lichtschranke mit an den Schalteingang an.
Im Grundzustand zieht der R die Spannung jetzt auf logisch 1, sobald die LS durchbrochen wird, geht der Eingang am Zeitrelais aber auf 0V. Der Ausschaltwischer vom Zeitrelais sollte den Rest erledigen.

Könnte funktionieren, glaube ich.
Gruß Sven


----------



## Oberchefe (28 Oktober 2021)

Nennt sich dann Pull-Up Widerstand. Hat aber den Nachteil, dass der Widerstandswert einen Kompromiss darstellt zwischen Spannungsabfall bei nicht durchgeschaltetem Sensor und verheizter Energie bei durchgeschaltetem Sensor.


----------



## 021aet04 (31 Oktober 2021)

Du könntest ein Koppelrelais verwenden. Spule zwischen +24V und LS. Somit hast du einen potentialfreien Kontakt.

Z.b. https://www.reichelt.at/at/de/koppe...ry3HukUyS6Hb7L0gKWduoB0661kaAhdCEALw_wcB&&r=1

Oder wie bereits erwähnt einen Pullup Widerstand.

Mfg Hannes


----------



## Der Pfälzer (8 November 2021)

Schau mal bei SICK nach, da gibt Lichtschranken mit einstellbaren Zeitfunktionen ...


----------



## ralf90 (10 November 2021)

Ich habe jetzt wirklich von Sick zwei Lichtschranken die mit pnp laufen und alles funktioniert.
Danke nochmals an alle!


----------

